# Where is the best place to sell unwanted CDs, vinyl and books?



## gnubbit (9 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Sorry if this isn't in the right place, I wasn't sure where to post it.

I'm doing a mega-declutter and want to get rid of loads of books, CDs and old records.  

I'm not sure if they have any/much value but iit would be nice to get some money for them.  Could anyone advise me how to go about selling them?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bananas (9 Jan 2010)

There's a shop in the Georges St Arcade in Dublin that will buy some LPs and CDs but they probably won't take everything from you.


----------



## gnubbit (9 Jan 2010)

bananas said:


> There's a shop in the Georges St Arcade in Dublin that will buy some LPs and CDs but they probably won't take everything from you.


Thanks bananas, I'll ask them next I'm in there.


----------



## gnubbit (10 Jan 2010)

Just in case anyone else is looking for this info, it seems Chapters buys secondhand books and CDs.
http://www.chapters.ie/index.php?op...ks-music-a-dvds&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=50


----------



## RAINDODGER (18 Jan 2010)

You would be able to put them on Ebay, but there is no guarentee that they would sell. Or you could give them to a charity shop.


----------



## gnubbit (18 Jan 2010)

Cheers for that.  I might try Ebay; I've a few other bits and pieces I'm thinking of trying to sell there.  Anything that doesn't sell will go to the charity shop/freecycle.


----------



## zztop (19 Jan 2010)

Car boot sale?


----------



## gnubbit (19 Jan 2010)

zztop said:


> Car boot sale?



I did consider that last year.  Are there any on at the moment I wonder - they seem to be more of a summer thing.  Could be quite fun!


----------

